# cacatuoides breeding



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Have had a few males and females breeding with their own colours. Double red males with double red females and so on.
Figured id switch this one up.
Double red female. With triple yellow male.

Whats everyone think im going to get?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

No idea, but I'm interested


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Happen to have a female cockatoo you are looking to part with ?

Besuty fish btw.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Im acually fresh out of ones that Im not breeding. A bunch of stores had them a few weeks back but everyone seems to be out as well. 

And thank you


----------

